# Allegany Premium Hardwood pellets $205/ton....New York State.....ebay...proceed with CAUTION!



## imacman (Mar 31, 2009)

Just saw this listed on ebay, and thought I'd help out my pellethead friends in the Binghamton/Elmira/Corning area of NYS with their pellet buying.  I think this is a great price for pellets in NY.  I think they've been discussed before on this forum, but don't remember what was said about their quality.

You have to pick-up yourself, but for that price, (if their good pellets), I'd be jumping on them if I lived near there.  Here's the auction:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200326004737&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

EDIT:  as noted below, be cautious when "pre-buying", and if still interested, I'd suggest getting a few bags to try first.


----------



## Lousyweather (Mar 31, 2009)

might be of note to say that these ARENT Allegheny pellets, which are hardwood pellets and fairly well-known, but Allegany pellets...a different animal entirely....I think.


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 31, 2009)

Add says prebuy. Might do some home work first.

jay


----------



## Lousyweather (Mar 31, 2009)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Add says prebuy. Might do some home work first.
> 
> jay



*shiver*    prebuy!


----------



## imacman (Mar 31, 2009)

Yep, you guys are correct....I didn't notice the different spelling of the name, and yes, the "pre-Buy" isn't a real confidence builder....OK, everybody, proceed with caution......LET THE BUYER BEWARE


----------



## woodsman23 (Mar 31, 2009)

They are 35 miles from me but have not responded to my e mails


----------



## russ79@hotmail.com (Mar 31, 2009)

The same add was on ebay about 2 weeks ago, they were only $195 at that point.  I really considered it but the whole deal seems shady.  They may be legit but the pix on ebay show 4 tons sitting in front of a 2 stall garage, if things added up right they would show a warehouse with many tons in it.  just my 2cents.


----------



## Thomas C. (Sep 9, 2009)

I ordered online from Allegany pellets in April.  They called back to confirm the order.  Later I received an e-mail stating they would ship in September.   I have called and e-mailed with no response.   When I call it is always a recording to leave your name, and invoice number.  
   Has anyone actually ordered and received pellets from them?  I can not even find an address anywhere.  Where exactly are they supposedly located?


----------



## Gumby1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hope you didnt pre-pay for these pellets. Last year a lot of us were taken in by New England Pellet llc. Wont pre-pay again.


----------



## woodsman23 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thomas C. said:
			
		

> I ordered online from Allegany pellets in April.  They called back to confirm the order.  Later I received an e-mail stating they would ship in September.   I have called and e-mailed with no response.   When I call it is always a recording to leave your name, and invoice number.
> Has anyone actually ordered and received pellets from them?  I can not even find an address anywhere.  Where exactly are they supposedly located?




Here is the addy:

 Email~  AlleganyPellets@Gmail.Com
            Phone~      1 800 816 8153
            Mail ~          PO Box 233 Wellsville NY 14895

I called and called and called them and never got them to answer 1x. Customer service is right out the window these days... As mac said to me many months  "don't prebuy your pellets" from them.... I agreed and did not.. I hope you did not pay them any money, if so i'd drive down there and kick some pellet ass....


----------



## woodsman23 (Sep 9, 2009)

I just recieved this e-mail from allegany pellets and you can read below the results, i hope this helps folks out.



Good Evening Jim,
I apologize are you calling the right number 1800-816-8153?
Also, we are swamped right now and either on the other line with customers or if you leave a message, it usually takes a day or two to return all the calls we are getting.
And I am unsure if you are talking about us, Allegany Pellets, or Allegheny Pellets which is an entirely different company than us, since I do not have one single message from you to return a call to you, on file.
And I keep a detailed record of my calls and people to call and what they needed or have spoken to us about.
Anyhow, we look forward to making it up to you. 
Best Regards,
Iasia Ceglia
Allegany Pellets


----------



## richg (Sep 9, 2009)

Dogwood Energy
New England Pellet LLC

Why on Earth would anyone ever pay for "pre buy" pellets given these two prior debacles? Right off the bat, they are telling you that they are swamped with orders and didn't have tim to call you back. If you want to flush money down the toilet, they look like an easy way to do it.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh'boy. Lets hope we don't see what happened last year. Prebuying is just plain dangerous! (Unless they are known to be lagit.)


----------



## woodsman23 (Sep 11, 2009)

E-mail from them as of today, great pricing

Good Afternoon Jim,
We are at $239.00 per ton with delivery.
At this point we are full for this year and taking no new orders.
I will add you to an email list and contact you when we are taking orders again.
Thank you very much,
Iasia Ceglia
Allegany Pellets L.L.C.


----------



## JustWood (Sep 11, 2009)

I personally have dealt with Paul Ceglia from Allegany Pellet . They have bought equipment from me in the past. They are a small up and coming operation as I understand. Can't vouch for their product but I believe their intentions well.


----------



## Thomas C. (Sep 12, 2009)

Allegany Pellets continues to be unresponsive-no returned calls or emails.
  Internet searches for Chamber of Commerce or business directories for the town of Wellsville, NY have no listing of Allegany Pellets. 
   Called the town clerk for Wellsville- they have no one on the tax rolls for 2558 Hanover Hill   Wellsville, NY 14895.
   However, called the State Police and asked them to check the place out.  They stated that it is a legitimate business but quite a small scale operation.   
    My problem is I need to know if I am actually going to receive my pellets or I will have to purchase them elswhere.   How can I do this when they refuse to return calls or emails.  From my house they are two and a half hours away, I really don't want to drive there.    
     Internet searches also have failed to turn up any review of Allegany Pellets or anyone who says they have purchased pellets from Allegany Pellets.


----------



## packerfan (Sep 12, 2009)

Bummer,

sounds like a road trip to me.


----------



## JustWood (Sep 12, 2009)

Thomas C. said:
			
		

> Allegany Pellets continues to be unresponsive-no returned calls or emails.
> Internet searches for Chamber of Commerce or business directories for the town of Wellsville, NY have no listing of Allegany Pellets.
> Called the town clerk for Wellsville- they have no one on the tax rolls for 2558 Hanover Hill   Wellsville, NY 14895.
> However, called the State Police and asked them to check the place out.  They stated that it is a legitimate business but quite a small scale operation.
> ...



Woodsman23 posted that they are not taking anymore orders for this year. I think you have answered your own question in the fact that they won't return your emails.


----------



## Thomas C. (Sep 12, 2009)

I am NOT placing a NEW order, I am trying to find out about my EXISTING order from back in April.   I ordered five tons of pellets and as part of the deal payed a portion of the total to secure the order as per the instructions on their website.   They sent an email stating they would at the latest ship in September.   Well now it is the middle of September and they refuse to answer any emails or phone calls, yet somehow they can find the time to reply to "Jim" as seen in the posts from "Woodsman23."


----------



## Lousyweather (Sep 12, 2009)

hmmmm.......well, I sit here and wonder how long folks will wait for their promised pellets before they do something else...then, will it be too late to do something else? Unfortunately, by the time people realize that they might not get satisfaction from the person with their current order, and they go and order from a retailer who IS legitimate, and who knows how to retail pellets, they may find that pellets arent so common anymore, OR, if they are getting them delivered, they may find that the lead times are extended "well into cold weather"....I guess as a retailer of pellets, I can say Im happy to take the new order, but please understand that you arent likely to get them delivered tomorrow, rather you will likely end up waiting a bit, read that a few weeks, because we need to deliver to all the folks who ordered before you. In my opinion, the time is NOW, to decide what you are going to do...not wait till whenever.....


----------



## woodsman23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thomas C. said:
			
		

> I am NOT placing a NEW order, I am trying to find out about my EXISTING order from back in April.   I ordered five tons of pellets and as part of the deal payed a portion of the total to secure the order as per the instructions on their website.   They sent an email stating they would at the latest ship in September.   Well now it is the middle of September and they refuse to answer any emails or phone calls, yet somehow they can find the time to reply to "Jim" as seen in the posts from "Woodsman23."



try and e-mail them again if no luck give me some info about your order in a PM and i will try also to get a response from them.


----------



## Dougkb45 (Sep 16, 2009)

Got a letter in the mail today, My September delivery isn't going to happen. The earliest I can expect delivery is 2010. Now I need to get my deposit back. So much for helping local businesses


----------



## woodsman23 (Sep 16, 2009)

troglow said:
			
		

> Got a letter in the mail today, My September delivery isn't going to happen. The earliest I can expect delivery is 2010. Now I need to get my deposit back. So much for helping local businesses



Macman called this one to a tee. I will never prepay for pellets... Tractor supply has pellets for 235 a ton they are instant heat i think. Acrade lumber has pellets for 235 a ton they are dry creek. Then there is this moron near me who has lignetics coming in next week and he wants ................... 325 a ton.. he is a funny guy....


----------



## Stentor (Sep 16, 2009)

No sense crying over spilled milk.  Try to recover what you can from your deposit but don't waste time and energy being ticked off until you fix your supply problem. Probably the main thing to do is find a source of a known pellet with a decent reputation and buy enough to take care of most of your needs for this winter.  You may pay a little more than you planned.

I don't mean to sound unsympathetic, just practical.


----------



## Romy (Sep 16, 2009)

troglow said:
			
		

> Got a letter in the mail today, My September delivery isn't going to happen. The earliest I can expect delivery is 2010. Now I need to get my deposit back. So much for helping local businesses



The "evil" big box stores are looking better and better.


----------



## Lousyweather (Sep 16, 2009)

*sigh*...sorry guys! 

Agreed with BTU, get the deposit back, and also hunt for pellets from elsewhere.....they are out there. Good thing it happened now, when there still is a supply, rather than a couple months from now. So far, we havent had problems with supply, its more the logistics of getting them to the end user for us...about this time of year, the procrastinators fall off the fence and buy as well....can only do so many deliveries in a day! 

As for prebuying, its fine, but I as well wouldnt "buy" in April and expect delivery in September...youre buying product not on the ground.......even if you dont put a deposit down, there is no guarantee your product will be there in September....what if the mill/reload catches fire? what if the mill goes bankrupt? who knows? We dont sell pellets we dont have sitting on the ground, and not paying ahead is ok, but we do ask that our customers take delivery within a month of ordering, simply because we cant store and deliver everyone's pellets in September....

Also, Im trying out a new pellet.......wont name names yet......the folks are good to deal with so far, honest, straight-shooters. Should be interesting....hope it works out!


----------



## tinkabranc (Sep 16, 2009)

Hope it works out for you and you get your deposit back so you can move on.   

Many people got burnt really bad last year prepaying for pellets and never received 
the pellets OR their money back.  Not saying this will happen to you, but it does happen.

Prepaying for pellets and buying in bulk without trying them out first is very risky.

Keep us posted how you make out.


----------



## Thomas C. (Sep 16, 2009)

I have learned my lesson.  I will do a little research next time before jumping on a supposed "great deal".
Talked to the State Police trooper again.  He said when he checked out Allegany Pellets he saw wood pellets, equipment, conveyors, etc, however it is apparently a very small operation.  He said the district attorney is investigating.  He mentioned one person who ordered $92,000 worth of wood pellets and placed a $10,000 deposit.  It appears that Allegany Pellets made promises it knew it could not keep. 
 Since technically my order was to be shipped in September I can not attempt to get my money back through my credit card until October.


----------



## WoodPorn (Sep 16, 2009)

Gumby1 said:
			
		

> Hope you didnt pre-pay for these pellets. Last year a lot of us were taken in by New England Pellet llc. Wont pre-pay again.



What happened w/new england Pellet?

I bought from them this year.


----------



## Gumby1 (Sep 16, 2009)

New England Pellet LLC was shut down last year by the CT AG office. You probably bought New England Wood Pellets. Different company.


----------



## searay (Oct 2, 2009)

I am also currently out a deposit for pellets from these guys. I have always done the prepay with a guy I know locally and didn't consider the risks with someone I haven't dealt with before. The delivery was delayed twice before these people sent me a letter saying I would not get my pellets in 2009 and that I can not have my deposit back because they "plan" to fill the order at some point. They give no idea when. The also say they are on a skeleton crew at this time because of circumstances beyond their control. How do you fill orders without a crew? I would say you probably don't. Do not do business with Allegany Pellets.


----------



## imacman (Oct 2, 2009)

searay said:
			
		

> I am also currently out a deposit for pellets from these guys........ these people sent me a letter saying I would not get my pellets in 2009 and that I can not have my deposit back because they "plan" to fill the order at some point. They give no idea when......



Searay, you didn't give them cash or check for the deposit, did you???   :ahhh: 

If you used a credit card, contact the card company and ask for money back.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 2, 2009)

I feel so badly for people in this situation. It actually hurts my soul. I hope this isn't the start of a trend where you take the name of a reputable company (New england Wood pellet, Alleghany Wood Pellet) change the spelling a bit or add the old "LLC" to the back end and stick it to people. Not only are these customers getting the shaft, but the reputable companies get dragged down just through some coicidental (or planned) association or name. I'm waiting for pervesions of all our favorite brands.......Oakanogan, Beerfoot, Fyreside Eltra, Cubecks...you get the idea.


----------



## searay (Oct 2, 2009)

Macman, I did pay with a credit card and am going that route. Thanks.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 2, 2009)

searay,

Welcome to the forums.

Hope everthing workes out for you.

Jay


----------



## pellet supplier (Oct 20, 2009)

Just to give you an update on NEP LLC   "Steve Zac"   I went to Enfield court today to find out that his appearance was postponed to November 3rd at 10AM.

WORKERS' COMP FRAUD > $2000  B Felony  1 9/10/2008    
 LARCENY 1ST DEG  B Felony  1 9/10/2008 
The above are two of his three charges.  You can go to CT.gov and then choose "Judicial" Pending cases.   Type in Steve Zaczynski and the site will give you all the info on upcoming cases.  These cases are in the Enfield court house GA13.   I looked in the Hartford court GA14 but I guess these are the only cases pending for him. Will let you know how it goes on November 3rd.


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 20, 2009)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> Thomas C. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A po box....that always makes me nervous..so to prebuy companies.


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 20, 2009)

I know the idea disgusts people, but you could always go into a hearth retailer, pay a few bucks more per ton, support local small business see the pellets and buy what you see...sometimes jumping thru hoops to save 100 bucks over the course of the year just makes the hoops happy.  Heck, even if you wanted to buy what you see at the bix box stores, thats better than a prebuy and at least supports a local workforce, even if they will be the end of mom and pop shops some day.


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 20, 2009)

I hate shady people.


----------



## searay (Oct 20, 2009)

I got my deposit back through Mastercard. The BBB didn't seem to think it was big deal that they were going to keep my deposit until they were able to produce pellets - whenever that might be. But at least I'm done with these guys now and have gotten pellets from a guy I know locally.


----------



## richyrambo (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. Ordered from them in May for August delivery and got their delay letter. I've contacted the state attorney and VISA for assistance in either getting said pellets or ideally the funds returned.

To add fuel to the fire (so to speak), the company just updated their website  -- http://alleganypellets.com/  -- promising pellet delivery in less than two weeks to new customers!

While new to pellet fuel (the stove came with the house) I've learned an important lesson in NEVER prebuying and staying local.

This is the most recent letter from them. I want to believe but after that scam in Connecticut my trust is shaken.



> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have no doubt that you are regretting your decision to buy your pellets from us by now and sincerely we regret the setbacks that have caused the extended delays in this seasons pre-orders. Responses have been varied to say the least and about half of our customers are feeling really frustrated, several have reported us to the Better Business Bureau and one individual that thought his outrage might be best expressed by throwing a rock through our office window. The other half of our customers are obviously not pleased but are being incredibly understanding of the issues a small manufacturing business faces in America today and are willing to wait for their pellets. If you happen to fall into this last category, Thank You. With our Facility back into limited production we are starting to fill orders once again this coming week and anticipate that all pre orders will be filled by the years end.
> 
> ...


----------



## drizler (Oct 22, 2009)

searay said:
			
		

> I got my deposit back through Mastercard. The BBB didn't seem to think it was big deal that they were going to keep my deposit until they were able to produce pellets - whenever that might be. But at least I'm done with these guys now and have gotten pellets from a guy I know locally.



The BBB isn't going to do squat.    You are lucky you did the deal on a credit card or you most likely would be SOL.   Of course this is where we all wonder how many people sent them a check and how they are faring about now.     If you have a headache in NY your best bet is to contact the NYS Attorney General's Office.   They are much more active ( or at least used to be under Spitzer before he hopped into the Gov seat and hooker infamy).  
  I still say when you deal with these guys you need to do it cash on the spot and be within punching or handcuffing range.   All this makes me wonder whatever happened to that guy who was selling pellets here in Plattsburgh / Albany last summer for 200.    I never could "FIND" him either and no one in the adjacent businesses never heard of.   Hummm, must be a Twilight Zone sort of thing.  This is going to be a corn year for me.   They are just starting to harvest and I am getting the box of my truck cleaned out and ready in a couple days.    Cash and carry..............


----------



## wil lanfear (Oct 22, 2009)

Driz said:
			
		

> searay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I purchased 22 ton from him, whole truckload, didn't have to give any deposit prior to delivery, in fact I mailed him a check after delivery when they were unloaded. I don't know of anybody that would allow someone to take a delivery of 22 tons of pellets without a deposit of some sort. He is still selling them on ebay, using ebay to promote sales.


----------



## slvrblkk (Oct 22, 2009)

[/quote] I purchased 22 ton from him, whole truckload, didn't have to give any deposit prior to delivery, in fact I mailed him a check after delivery when they were unloaded. I don't know of anybody that would allow someone to take a delivery of 22 tons of pellets without a deposit of some sort. He is still selling them on ebay, using ebay to promote sales.[/quote]

*Out of curiosity, how do they burn?*


----------



## peedofpellet (Oct 24, 2009)

I bought from Allegany Pellets back in March and picked up a few bags at their "barn" in Wellsville. Thought the pellets burned good and prepaid for 6 ton, I guess I got the same letter as everyone else saying that the pellets were likely not going to be ready until September, then I got another letter saying that they were back in production and I could count on them in October. After emailing and waiting and waiting and waiting I finally did get a response that said that my pellets were ready and that I could come pick them up, but they want me to send them the remainder of the balance due. I said no F***ing way I am sending you another dollar I am heading there tommorrow to see if they actually are there, which I am guessing they aren't.  I've been reading the posts on here for the past few months, great forum, I wish I checked it before I lost my $570bucks. 

Has anyone else been notified that they should send in the rest of their money?  Seems like insult to injury.


Lopi Stove and Lovin it!

PeedofPellet


----------



## peedofpellet (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I got my pellets, not much in the way of an appology but they were there making pellets.  neat little operation got to see a mill running for my first time which was also really neat. Anyway just thought I should post after my last post just to say I got em.

Lopi and Lovin it!

PeedofPellet


----------



## woodsman23 (Oct 27, 2009)

I was there also 229 a ton.


----------



## richyrambo (Oct 27, 2009)

Good to hear.  They've emailed me saying that they will "sell the pellets you ordered on your behalf to return the funds to you, this may take several months as we have other orders to fill."

We'll shall see...


----------



## fivemillersofpa (Nov 1, 2009)

Iasia M. Ceglia, 30, of Wellsville and Paul D. Ceglia, 36, of Wellsville were both charges with fourth-degree grand larceny and first-degree scheme to defraud at 1:25pm Friday at 5591 State Route 19 in the Town of Amity.

I guess that I'll have to wait for restitution through the state.  I'm glad that I'm only out $475.  Some of life's best lessons are the hardest ones to learn.


----------



## slvrblkk (Nov 1, 2009)

fivemillersofpa said:
			
		

> Iasia M. Ceglia, 30, of Wellsville and Paul D. Ceglia, 36, of Wellsville were both charges with fourth-degree grand larceny and first-degree scheme to defraud at 1:25pm Friday at 5591 State Route 19 in the Town of Amity.
> 
> I guess that I'll have to wait for restitution through the state.  I'm glad that I'm only out $475.  Some of life's best lessons are the hardest ones to learn.



Was that in the paper and do you have a link for that?


----------



## fivemillersofpa (Nov 1, 2009)

Unfortunately there is no link.  It was in the local Olean, New York, Sunday paper.


----------



## richyrambo (Nov 1, 2009)

fivemillersofpa said:
			
		

> Unfortunately there is no link.  It was in the local Olean, New York, Sunday paper.



Boy a scan of that news article would be VERY helpful in dealing with the credit card company and the Attorney General here in Connecticut.


----------



## wil lanfear (Nov 1, 2009)

I purchased 22 ton from him, whole truckload, didn't have to give any deposit prior to delivery, in fact I mailed him a check after delivery when they were unloaded. I don't know of anybody that would allow someone to take a delivery of 22 tons of pellets without a deposit of some sort. He is still selling them on ebay, using ebay to promote sales.[/quote]

*Out of curiosity, how do they burn?*[/quote] 

They are the Pot-O- Gold pellets manufactured by Fiber By- Products, same as the ProPellets. These are the best pellets that I've burned.


----------



## BonnnieJo (Nov 2, 2009)

Re Paul Ceglia
http://www.empirestatenews.net/News/20091102-4.html


----------



## peakbagger (Jul 13, 2010)

I saw this articel today about the person who is suing Facebook for half of their value. The name looked familiar and it appears that it is the same person who owned Alegheny Wood Pellets


http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti...claims_84_ownership_of_Facebook?taxonomyId=16


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 14, 2010)

peakbagger said:
			
		

> I saw this articel today about the person who is suing Facebook for half of their value. The name looked familiar and it appears that it is the same person who owned Alegheny Wood Pellets
> 
> 
> http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti...claims_84_ownership_of_Facebook?taxonomyId=16



it's 84% of it's value...that's more than half. They are only worth 96 billion though, so who's counting.


----------

